# 5 Gal. Dust Collecter lid $13 + ship



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

T23831 12" Cyclone Separator , After reading Cochesuga'a review of the one he bought at Rockler I did some research and found this new one available at Grizzly, Exactly like the one I just bought from Peachtree but for 5 Gal vs 30 Gal. that I bought as a separater for my DC unit. Should work as effectively as the 1 Chris bought and maybe you can get Peachtree to price match it as they are manufactured by the same co. I believe. Shippin kinda kills the deal for me, but if I can geta p/m from Peachtree then I'm gonna spring for 1 just to see how well it will keep my filters from clogging on the Ridgid Vac I have now that I use in conjunction with my HF dust collecter. BTW, nice review Chris


----------

